# Photo request - MaraX + Niche



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi everyone

Slightly odd request;

Could someone with a MaraX and a Niche grinder do me a photo of them side by side with the Niche lid open to the most vertical / highest position? I'm trying to gauge how much taller the Niche is than the MaraX when you are opening the lid.

Cheers

Will


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Something like this?


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

perfect, thank you

So basically roughly the same height as if you've got some cups on top of the MaraX warming then (plus maybe a couple of cm)?


----------

